# Death of Acker Bilk



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

We saw him some years ago at Lowestoft Marina - a Legend in his own lifetime.

Sad news - http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-29874181


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I remember watching the BBC serial 'Stranger on the Shore', the source of his evocative theme tune:





I really liked him. Rest in peace.


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

I do recall him from his records.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Acker Bilk playing _South Rampart Street Parade_ was my grandfather's (on my father's side) funeral music. Typically lively and jovial, just the sort of jazz he loved. Service itself was more an advertisement for the pastor's church than anything, but anyway... Can't claim to know Bilk's work very well, but certainly my grandfather would have been saddened to learn of his passing.


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

I used to play the clarinet, when I was a wee lad.
Acker was my idol
My mum took me to see him in Bury (near Manchester) about 40 years ago
A great man


----------

